# Favorite Degree



## TCShelton (Nov 23, 2008)

What is your favorite Blue Lodge degree, and why?


----------



## TexMass (Nov 23, 2008)

If I'm performing ritual, it would be the FC degree since they always do the Middle Chamber Lecture up here.  It is actually shorter than what's in the TX cipher book but it's over eleven minutes when recited at a normal pace.  It's beautiful in content and context.

If I'm waching, it would obviously be the MM degree.


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine changes all the time.  Seems which ever we just did is the favorite!  I like the EA for the impression it makes, the FC for the lessons it teaches and the MM for the significance and beauty.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 23, 2008)

EA, because it is when a man is first made a mason
also because of the several different feelings you have going through it. Nervous, excited, confused, somewhat scared, relief, and the joy afterward


----------



## owls84 (Nov 24, 2008)

To me the EA is my favorite. It is a time where the cadidate is reborn into a world of new light. I love the lessons that are taught in the degree along with the lecture. Everytime I see the degree or listen to the lecture I learn something new.


----------



## nick1368 (Nov 24, 2008)

While the EA has important lessons, I would have to say the MM is my favorite.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 24, 2008)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> EA, because it is when a man is first made a mason, also because of the several different feelings you have going through it. Nervous, excited, confused, somewhat scared, relief, and the joy afterward



Great answer.  

I gotta go with the FC, in a close one with the EA.  I love the lessons.


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 24, 2008)

EA is the one that I get excited to see when I am in Texas, if I am visiting an out of state lodge it's the MM.

If a lodge can do a spot on FC, then that is the most enjoyable.


----------



## mm/mmm (Nov 27, 2008)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> EA, because it is when a man is first made a mason
> also because of the several different feelings you have going through it. Nervous, excited, confused, somewhat scared, relief, and the joy afterward



What that Brother said !!!!


----------



## JEbeling (Nov 27, 2008)

I like putting on the Fellowcraft degree and the Lecture always explain things that is not in any other degree... ! The steps always explain things clear.. !


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 29, 2008)

I have to go with the FC for the symbolism.
Brother Jerry


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 20, 2009)

ea


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 21, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> ea



Any particular reason?


----------



## rhitland (Oct 21, 2009)

favorite degree is FC, so so much to learn in it. My favorite to perform is the 2nd part of the MM degree nothing like screaming "Vile and impotent" lol 
to me impotent is way worse than impious.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 21, 2009)

I must agree with Rhitland. The Fellowcraft has the body of lessons pertaining to how to live and progress. In the FC degree we find out what being a Freemason is all about. I'm not sure you can really understand the FC without a mastery of the MM. They seem to be out of order. The MM has a great deal of depth, but it has essentially one over riding lesson, the immortality of the soul. Whereas the FC has lesson built into lesson. Most think it's about some stairs and about something called the Middle Chamber. But, if you are able to truely make your way to the Middle Chamber you find the lessons are without end in this degree. Because this degree is about how we live and what we do with our life, and the lessons don't end till the heartbeat does.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 21, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Any particular reason?



because


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't have a particular favorite one, each degree is very meaningful to me equally! Because every time I witness one, I remember that I was once there receiving new light!


----------



## lopezgj (Nov 27, 2009)

I would have to elect the EAÂ° as my favorite. In my opinion, it is the biggest leap of faith of all other degrees. Causing the candidate to voluntarily put aside self-preservation and trust in God. Afterwards, finding out what safety really means.


----------



## scribe1384 (Nov 27, 2009)

Entered Apprentice, because it is the foundation upon which your masonic education is based and to me it has always been the most impressionable degree when done right(with meaning) not just reciting words for the benefit of the sidelines. Remember its the canidate we are trying to impress and what better time to do that is in the 1st degree in Masonry.


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 27, 2009)

rhitland said:


> favorite degree is FC, so so much to learn in it. My favorite to perform is the 2nd part of the MM degree nothing like screaming "Vile and impotent" lol
> to me impotent is way worse than impious.



I sort of partial to KS's " sentence you to an ignoramus death" as opposed to ignominious.

It is really hard for me to choose which degree is my favorite. As a ritualist, I like the EA apron lecture, the FC staircase lecture, and when the candidate is seated in the South in the MM Degree.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 3, 2009)

From an historical prespective the Fellowcraft as there was only two degrees before the introduction to the Masters Degree.  The Fellowcraft is a degree that is often rushed as you are trying to get to you raising, but has the best lessons to teach a man.  Every newly raised man should go back and review the teachings of the Fellowcraft, I would also suggest reading Pikes take on the degree, as his insight adds a lot of depth.

S&F,

-Bro Vick


----------



## gnarledrose (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree that the Fellowcraft is one deserving of a lot of study-- I'm learning the stairway lecture and it's really starting to grow on me. However, the EA has been my favorite degree ever since mine. Upon arriving home from my EA, I kept wondering if that all really happened and what it really meant for my life. The FC was a rush of information that I really hoped I'd be able to read later. And the MM was "Oh, man-- I REALLY hope I don't have to memorize all that!"


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a hard one...If I really had to choose, I would say it was the EA.  Standing there, waiting at the door, not knowing what to expect.  

As someone else said it is that degree where we are made a Mason.  But I like all 3 degree's and there is so much good information within each one that it is really hard to chose a clear favorite.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't think about it till you said it, Bro May.  I think that my favorite degree is still the 3rd Degree, but yea, before getting recieved for the first one I had no idea what to expect.  In fact, I had a little bit of anxiety waiting there not knowing what was laying on the other side of the door.  The feeling I had until I recieved my first light is a feeling that I will never forget and I am glad that you said what you did about that as I got to revisit that and it made it a hard choice between the 1st and 3rd Degree as an answer for me on here...lol


----------



## relapse98 (Mar 19, 2011)

EA. It's your real introduction to masonry and you have no idea what to expect. It's so different than anything else in life. It's interesting to observe the candidates beforehand... We've had some that were just shaking away like an earthquake was happening. The man has to make a decision, is this something I want or not... Stay or run.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 20, 2011)

relapse98 said:


> EA. It's your real introduction to masonry and you have no idea what to expect. It's so different than anything else in life. It's interesting to observe the candidates beforehand... We've had some that were just shaking away like an earthquake was happening. The man has to make a decision, is this something I want or not... Stay or run.


 
Hahha, that is true.  There have been times in my life where I was nervous as heck, and even times when I was terrified some something.  But when I was initiated, I was so nervous my body did something that it had never done before.  I have seen people be nervous like that and start sweating under their arms which was something that I have never done, but that night it did happen to me.  However, I didn't sweat under both arms, for some reason it was just one and I think that it sweated enough for both...lol  I reflect back on it now and I for some reason get the urge to wipe under my left arm just in case...lol


----------

